# [SOLVED] Problem z udev

## Zitan

Po aktualizacji systemu

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --resume --quiet --newuse world

```

Pojawił się problem z udev nie mogę zmusić tego cuda do działania - klawiatura nie działa. 

```
/etc/init.d/udev start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd does not exist

 * Failed to start udev                                                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

```

----------

## Bastian82

A próbowałeś przeinstalować? Wygląda jakby nie było binarki

----------

## Zitan

tak, próbowałem

```

XBMC ~ # emerge udev --quiet

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/udev-182-r3

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-fs/udev-182-r3

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-182-r3:

 *

 * udev-182 does not support Linux kernel before version 2.6.34!

 *

 * Updating persistent-net rules file

 *

 * persistent-net assigns fixed names to network devices.

 * If you have problems with the persistent-net rules,

 * just delete the rules file

 *      rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

 * then reboot.

 *

 * This may however number your devices in a different way than they are now.

 *

 * If you build an initramfs including udev, then please

 * make sure that the /usr/bin/udevadm binary gets included,

 * and your scripts changed to use it,as it replaces the

 * old helper apps udevinfo, udevtrigger, ...

 *

 * mount options for directory /dev are no longer

 * set in /etc/udev/udev.conf, but in /etc/fstab

 * as for other directories.

 *

 * If you use /dev/md/*, /dev/loop/* or /dev/rd/*,

 * then please migrate over to using the device names

 * /dev/md*, /dev/loop* and /dev/ram*.

 * The devfs-compat rules have been removed.

 * For reference see Bug #269359.

 *

 * Rules for /dev/hd* devices have been removed

 * Please migrate to libata.

 *

 * action_modeswitch has been removed by upstream.

 * Please use sys-apps/usb_modeswitch.

 *

 * The udev-acl functionality has been removed from udev.

 * This functionality will appear in a future version of consolekit.

 *

 * For more information on udev on Gentoo, writing udev rules, and

 *          fixing known issues visit:

 *          http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

 * IMPORTANT: 28 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

XBMC ~ # /etc/init.d/udev start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd does not exist

 * Failed to start udev                                                                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

XBMC ~ #

```

----------

## lazy_bum

```
 * IMPORTANT: 28 config files in '/etc' need updating. 

  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge 

  * man page to learn how to update config files. 

  * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'. 

  * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Napraw to i wróć.

----------

## Zitan

```
XBMC ~ # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/colord.conf

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/DIR_COLORS

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/conf.d/hwclock

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

 1) /etc/apache2/httpd.conf (1)

 2) /etc/apache2/magic (1)

 3) /etc/conf.d/apache2 (1)

 4) /etc/conf.d/xdm (1)

 5) /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.ColorManager.conf (1)

 6) /etc/eselect/postgresql/slots/9.1/base (1)

 7) /etc/init.d/apache2 (1)

 8) /etc/init.d/rsyncd (1)

 9) /etc/init.d/udev (1)

10) /etc/init.d/udev-mount (1)

11) /etc/init.d/udev-postmount (1)

12) /etc/init.d/xdm (1)

13) /etc/lvm/lvm.conf (1)

14) /etc/mc/mc.ext (1)

15) /etc/mc/mc.keymap (1)

16) /etc/mc/mc.keymap.default (1)

17) /etc/mc/mc.keymap.emacs (1)

18) /etc/mc/mc.menu (1)

19) /etc/mc/mc.menu.sr (1)

20) /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/php.ini (2)

21) /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/php.ini (1)

22) /etc/php/cli-php5.4/php.ini (1)

23) /etc/pulse/daemon.conf (1)

24) /etc/pulse/default.pa (1)

25) /etc/udev/udev.conf (1)

26) /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio-kde.desktop (1)

27) /etc/xdg/xfce4/helpers.rc (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): -5

Replacing /etc/apache2/httpd.conf with /etc/apache2/._cfg0000_httpd.conf

Replacing /etc/apache2/magic with /etc/apache2/._cfg0000_magic

Replacing /etc/conf.d/apache2 with /etc/conf.d/._cfg0000_apache2

Replacing /etc/conf.d/xdm with /etc/conf.d/._cfg0000_xdm

Replacing /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.ColorManager.conf with /etc/dbus-1/system.d/._cfg0000_org.freedesktop.ColorManager.conf

Replacing /etc/eselect/postgresql/slots/9.1/base with /etc/eselect/postgresql/slots/9.1/._cfg0000_base

Replacing /etc/init.d/apache2 with /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_apache2

Replacing /etc/init.d/rsyncd with /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_rsyncd

Replacing /etc/init.d/udev with /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_udev

Replacing /etc/init.d/udev-mount with /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_udev-mount

Replacing /etc/init.d/udev-postmount with /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_udev-postmount

Replacing /etc/init.d/xdm with /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_xdm

Replacing /etc/lvm/lvm.conf with /etc/lvm/._cfg0000_lvm.conf

Replacing /etc/mc/mc.ext with /etc/mc/._cfg0000_mc.ext

Replacing /etc/mc/mc.keymap with /etc/mc/._cfg0000_mc.keymap

Replacing /etc/mc/mc.keymap.default with /etc/mc/._cfg0000_mc.keymap.default

Replacing /etc/mc/mc.keymap.emacs with /etc/mc/._cfg0000_mc.keymap.emacs

Replacing /etc/mc/mc.menu with /etc/mc/._cfg0000_mc.menu

Replacing /etc/mc/mc.menu.sr with /etc/mc/._cfg0000_mc.menu.sr

Replacing /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/php.ini with /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/._cfg0000_php.ini

Replacing /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/php.ini with /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/._cfg0001_php.ini

Replacing /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/php.ini with /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/._cfg0000_php.ini

Replacing /etc/php/cli-php5.4/php.ini with /etc/php/cli-php5.4/._cfg0000_php.ini

Replacing /etc/pulse/daemon.conf with /etc/pulse/._cfg0000_daemon.conf

Replacing /etc/pulse/default.pa with /etc/pulse/._cfg0000_default.pa

Replacing /etc/udev/udev.conf with /etc/udev/._cfg0000_udev.conf

Replacing /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio-kde.desktop with /etc/xdg/autostart/._cfg0000_pulseaudio-kde.desktop

Replacing /etc/xdg/xfce4/helpers.rc with /etc/xdg/xfce4/._cfg0000_helpers.rc

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

XBMC ~ # /etc/init.d/udev start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...              [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...                                [ ok ]
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie robil bym etc-update, uzyj dispatch-conf (z colordiff). Automergowanie configow to fatalny pomysl.

----------

## Zitan

Właśnie rozwaliłem sobie apacha2 w ten sposób. To jest według mnie największa bolączka Linux-a ogólnie vs użytkownik n00b, odpowiedz jest u wujka Google, tylko nie masz pojęcia o co go zapytać.  Choć mimo wszystko Gentoo jest dla mnie bardziej przyjazne niż powiedzmy Windows NT... albo po prostu bardziej lubię Linux-a i fakt że mogę nim sterować z konsoli na komórce z Androidem.

----------

## SlashBeast

dispatch-conf zawsze robi kopie konfiga ktory updatuje w /etc/config-archive, sprwadz, moze etc-update rowniez.

----------

## Pryka

 *Zitan wrote:*   

> Właśnie rozwaliłem sobie apacha2 w ten sposób. To jest według mnie największa bolączka Linux-a ogólnie vs użytkownik n00b, odpowiedz jest u wujka Google, tylko nie masz pojęcia o co go zapytać.  Choć mimo wszystko Gentoo jest dla mnie bardziej przyjazne niż powiedzmy Windows NT... albo po prostu bardziej lubię Linux-a i fakt że mogę nim sterować z konsoli na komórce z Androidem.

 

Jakbyś czytał to co wypluwa emerge to w ogóle by nie było tego tematu  :Smile: 

A apatche pewnie Ci się zwalił bo jak znam życie doszło coś nowego do pliku konfiguracyjnego, zaakceptowałeś wszystko nie sprawdzając nawet co i wczytało Ci domyślny nowy config. 

No, ale to też nie problem dispatch-conf i jazda.

----------

## Zitan

Odnotować, używać dispatch-conf od teraz, dzięki za wyjaśnienie nie wiedziałem o tym po prostu.

----------

